# Chazuta imitator transport



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

So my pair of Chazuta imitators has been busy. I got them about a week ago, and the male had a tad on his back. I figured it died because he kept it on his back for days. But last night while I was stealthily checking out my frogs with a flashlight, I saw the male with the tad on his back and this time I could see the tad flipping around on his back! It lives! He's deposited it again in one of the half dozen broms in the viv, but it seems like he is a good dad after all... here's to a productive pair 

male transporting the tad









belly shot









peeking at the camera


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad the tad is okay!!!! Cant wait to see pics of the baby...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats! They can carry a tad around for days with no problem. When my varadero first started breeding, they would carry for 48 hours every time! I swear they were just showing off!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

my chazuta seems very indecisive about his tad placement too. he will pick them up, then waltz around the viv looking in each nook and cranny of each brom... naturally he chooses the deepest, furthest corner available every time so i can't peek at them or have any hope of pulling them out. never once has he decided the little plastic cups i conveniently placed on the floor are good enough. here's to hoping they're feeding the babies well!

congrats on the breeding. i know mine is constantly "purring" trying to get attention from the gal.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Found another tadpole being transported today! I figured the adults were sitting on a clutch, but didn't realize it was so far along. I need to start checking the broms more often. It's their second batch of eggs, and their first with me. One froglet so far, hopefully a couple more this time!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Caught in the act again.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

And hopefully many more to come!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a progress report 










The tad morphed into a froglet a while ago, and is getting pretty big. I'd say it is almost a third of the size of the parents! Maybe I should go through the broms again and see if there are any eggs or tads hanging out...


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

If the baby is 1/3 the size of the parents, I have Springtails bigger than that. 

Congrats again !


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Haha... no wonder the size seemed to be a little off. I was lurking outside of the chazuta tank tonight, and spotted *TWO* froglets. One is obviously fairly new, and the other is much larger. They've been even busier than I thought! Up to 3 froglets morphed out for this pair... here's to many more!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Froglets number 4 and 5 are out of the water as of a few minutes ago!


----------

